# Looking for New Locator



## NWDrains (Nov 14, 2018)

I think it may be time to upgrade my locator. I'm using an old Goldak locator which works really well but you need enough area to make sure you're on the main signal. Thinking about a Navitrack locator and looking for suggestions on which one.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Scout or navitrack are both good locators... look at depth it will pick up.. 

Some of our drains are incredibly deep so the scout is at its limitations at about 12-13' deep


----------



## NWDrains (Nov 14, 2018)

My excavator will only dig 5' so that's about the limit of what I do. Given that, is the Navitrack II worth the extra money?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've hear that navitrack is no longer being supported. 

I have a SR60 but if had to do it over again would get the SR-24.

I like the SR models because of the omniseek feature. This has saved my butt many times from missed utility locates.


----------



## DownUnder (Jul 3, 2019)

I have a Radiodection RD-4000 with transmitter that I bought maybe 12 years ago and it is still running strong. I also have a Vivax-Metrotech locator that came with the camera I bought last year.
If I could go back I would probably buy the Ridgid SR-24.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I use the Scout and although it's limited it does all I need, locate 512 sondes under 10'.


It does however get some funky interference every now & then from unknown sources.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> I use the Scout and although it's limited it does all I need, locate 512 sondes under 10'.
> 
> 
> It does however get some funky interference every now & then from unknown sources.


Interference can come from buried telephone lines.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tango said:


> Interference can come from buried telephone lines.





Is that yours? Nice :wink:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> Is that yours? Nice :wink:


Oh the other flag beside "Bell" are buried TV and internet cables so one of those two creates inteference. The locator kept going to those flags, it didn't care about the sonde.

Yep it's my brand new Navitrack 2, I checked for the best deal for over 6 months. It was advertised as used but when I got it it still had all the stickers and wrapping. I paid about the same as a used scout!

I only used it once or twice outside my home tests, people don't really want to pay and it's not really needed but if I need it I have it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> I use the Scout and although it's limited it does all I need, locate 512 sondes under 10'.
> 
> 
> It does however get some funky interference every now & then from unknown sources.


My experience too.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the Scout and the SR-20. Both do their jobs quite fine.


----------

